# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Θηλυκό Budgie μετά απο χτύπημα.Τι κάνουμε.???

## Pidgey

Συνεχίζει να είναι λερωμένη στην αμάρα;

Αν μπορείετε βγάλτε μια φωτογραφία τις κουτσουλιές αύριο σε λευκό χαρτί (μην τα ενοχλήσετε τώρα που λογικά κοιμούνται). Έτσι και αλλιώς όταν τα πουλιά αλλάζουν περιβάλλουν, λόγω του στρες, κάνουν πιο υδαρές έως ότου προσαρμοστούν. Πόσο μάλλον τώρα με αυτό που συνέβει...

Τα ρουθούνια που είχαν αίμα είναι εντάξει τώρα; Έχουν καθαρίσει; Τα κοίταξε η γατρός;

Το baytril είναι αρκετά ισχυρή αντιβίωση, κυρίως για αναπνευστικά από όσω ξέρω. Σας είπε τι είδε και την έδωσε (π.χ. για τη δύσπνοια); Έχετε δώσει baytril και αν ναι πόσες μέρες είναι η αγωγή;

Συνεχίστε να την έχετε σε ζεστό χώρο, με σταθερή αν γίνεται θερμοκρασία.

*
* το ποστ αυτο ειναι απαντηση του Νικου στο θεμα του selini-alex σε αλλο thread που ειχε ανοιξει σε λαθος χωρο με κειμενο αυτο που ακολουθει στο πιο κατω ποστ

επεξεργασια : jk21*

----------


## Selini-Alex

Καλησπέρα σε  όλους, Καλή Χρονιά.. Είμαστε νέα μέλη στο Forum  και δυστυχώς το πρώτο  θέμα δεν είναι και πολύ ευχάριστο.. Συγνώμη για το μεγάλο κείμενο αλλά  θέλω να είμαι όσο πιο λεπτομερής μπορώ..  
 

   Στις 31/12  αποκτήσαμε τα δύο μικρά μας budgie, αρσενικό-θηλυκό.. Από την πρώτη  στιγμή που τα βάλαμε στο κλουβί, έφαγαν κανονικά (σπόρους και μήλο),  ήταν αρκετά δραστήρια (ιδίως ο αρσενικός), όταν τους μιλούσαμε  απαντούσαν, έπαιζαν και γενικά όλα καλά..

    Στις 02/01 γύρω στις 3 μμ ακούσαμε πανικό στο κλουβί και έναν χτύπο  και τρέξαμε να δούμε.. Ο Κ. Μπλέ είχε ένα μικρό ξεφλούδισμα ανάμεσα στα  ρουθούνια και η Κ. Πράσινη (που χτύπησε πιο σοβαρά) είχε ματωμένα  ρουθουνάκια και ήταν στον πάτο του κλουβιού, σοκαρισμένη και ακούνητη..  Μετά από λίγο ο Κ. Μπλέ έφαγε κανονικά, καθάριζε τα φτερά του και γενικά  δεν φαινόταν να έχει κάτι.. Η Κ. Πράσινη έφαγε μεν μετά από λίγο  παρατηρήσαμε ότι είχε αστάθεια, αποπροσανατολισμό, δεν πετούσε, δεν  μπορούσε να σκαρφαλώσει άνετα και ήταν πολύ σοκαρισμένη και αγχωμένη..  Αργότερα καθόταν συνέχεια στην ψηλότερη πατήθρα, φουσκωμένη, έτρεμε που  και που, η ουρά πάνω-κάτω και το κεφαλάκι της σκυμμένο μπροστά και  κατέβαινε κάτω να φάει και μετά πάλι πάνω.. Η αμάρα της άρχισε να  μαζεύει κουτσουλιές (πριν ήταν πεντακάθαρη)..  
 
   Την πήγαμε σε κτηνίατρο- πτηνίατρο με μεγάλη εμπειρία σε πουλιά.. Δεν  αμφισβητώ τις γνώσεις και την εμπειρία των κτηνιάτρων, σαφώς και  γνωρίζουν περισσότερα από μένα απλά με προβλημάτισε που δεν την έπιασε  να την εξετάσει με τα χέρια της (ίσως για να μην την αγχώσει), την  κρατούσε ο άντρας μου, και την ακροάστηκε (δεν έχουν κάτι οι πνεύμονες)  και της πήρε θερμοκρασία με λείζερ (υποθερμία μας είπε, 1 βαθμό  χαμηλότερη από τον Κ. Μπλέ), και έχει δύσπνοια.. Της ανέφερε ο άντρας  μου για την φτερούγα της αλλά δεν την εξέτασε απλά είπε ότι μπορεί να  την έχει τραυματίσει ή σπάσει και ότι δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι σε  αυτό.. Μας έγραψε Baytril 0.5% διαλυμένο στο νερό τους.. Για την αμάρα  μας είπε ότι οι κουτσουλιές είναι λίγο διαρροϊκές λόγω του γενικού στρες  και δεν μπορεί να καθαριστεί ακόμα μόνη της.. 
 
  Σήμερα είμαστε στην 4η  μέρα μετά το ατύχημα, τρώει κανονικά και με όρεξη(μείγμα σπόρων,  φρούτα, λαχανικά), έχει αρχίσει να κάνει πετάγματα στο κλουβί (από την  μία πατήθρα στην άλλη και πριν λίγο πέταξε από τον πάτο στην ψηλότερη  πατήθρα) αλλά δείχνει ότι κάτι την δυσκολεύει ακόμα (μήπως την πονάει  κάποιο ποδαράκι.?. δεν τα κοίταξε η γιατρός ).. Προσπαθεί να καθαριστεί  και τεντώνει τα φτερά της.. Κάθεται συνήθως δίπλα στον Κ. Μπλέ, τον  καθαρίζει, δίνουν φιλάκια, κουρνιάζει πάνω του αλλά είναι ακόμα  φουσκωμένη, η ουρά πάνω-κάτω, το κεφαλάκι της κάποιες φορές σκυμμένο και  ανοιγοκλείνει το στόμα της για λίγο.. την έχουμε όσο πιο ζεστά  μπορούμε..
 
    Αυτό που συνέβη τα άγχωσε-φόβισε-στρέσαρε πολύ και αυτό φαίνεται..  Ακόμα και ο Κ. Μπλέ που δεν έχει κάτι σωματικό, δεν έχει την ζωντάνια  που είχε πριν.. Μας μιλάνε πιο σπάνια, τρομάζουν πολύ πιο εύκολα αλλά το  φαί, φαί.. Ο Κ. Μπλέ όταν παίρνω το μπολάκι για να τους βάλω φρούτα  κτλ, τις μισές φορές περιμένει από πίσω και μόλις το βάλω τρώει μπροστά  μου ενώ τις υπόλοιπες φορές δεν ασχολείται..
 
    Θέλουμε να τα βοηθήσουμε αλλά δεν θέλουμε να τα αγχώσουμε  περισσότερο, κυρίως την Κ. Πράσινη και δεν ξέρουμε τι να κάνουμε..  Ελπίζω να μας εμπιστευτούν κάποια στιγμή και να γίνουμε καλοί φίλοι..  Όποιος από σας μπορεί να μας συμβουλέψει με τις γνώσεις του, θα μας  βοηθούσε πάρα πολύ..

----------


## Selini-Alex

Πρώτον, έβαλα το θέμα στα καναρίνια sorry δεν μπορώ να το σβήσω..
Είναι ακόμα λίγο λερωμένη αλλά την είδα 2 φορές σήμερα που κουτσούλησε και έπεσαν κάτω..
Το αίμα σταμάτησε αμέσως μετά απο το χτύπημα απλά είχε κλείσει το ένα ρουθουνάκι και η γιατρός δεν το καθάρισε..
Είπε ότι θα το καθαρίσει μόνη της..
Δεν μείναμε καθόλου ευχαριστημένοι απο την εξέταση γιατί δεν έπιασε καν το πουλί στα χέρια της να το δει..
Μας είπε οτι το baytril είναι αρχικά για την δύσπνοια αλλά θα την βοηθήσει γενικά..
10 μέρες είναι η αγωγή, 0,7 ml σε 100 ml νερού 1 φορά/μέρα και το ξεκινήσαμε χτες το απόγευμα πρώτη φορά..
Την έχουμε στην κουζίνα που είναι ο πιο ζεστός χώρος του σπιτιού και αρκετά φωτινό..

----------


## ninos

Εγώ δεν έχω παπαγάλους, αλλά από αυτά που διάβασα κατάλαβα ότι το πουλάκι ειναι στεσαρισμένο και θέλει τον χρόνο του οπότε και σύντομα θα ειναι όπως πριν  :Happy: 

Το βράδυ θα μπορούσες να αφήνεις ένα λαμπάκι νυχτός για να βλέπουν και να μην χτυπιούνται στην περίπτωση που γίνει κάτι.

----------


## Pidgey

Το θέμα θα το μεταφέρουν τα παιδά της διαχείρησης στην ενότητα των παπαγάλων.

Οι κουτσουλιές άρχισαν να γίνονται φυσιολογικές; Αν οι κουτσουλιές είναι σχηματισμένες και δεν είναι διάρροια είναι θετικό και λογικά θα καθαρίσει και η αμάρα της. Αν είναι απλά υδαρές πιθανόν να ωφείλονται στο στρες όπως είπε και η γιατρός. Κάντε τον κόπο αύριο να βγάλατε μια φωτογραφία.

Το ρουθούνι αν το δείτε βουλωμένο μπορείτε να βάλατε λίγο φυσιολογικό ορό και πιθανώς θα καθαρίσει. Είναι ένας λόγος που μπορεί το πουλάκι να εμφανίζει δύσπνοια και να μη χρειάζεται αντιβίωση και μάλιστα τόσο ισχυρή.

Αυτή η αστάθεια που είχε μετά το χτύπημα έχει μειωθεί πλέον;

Εννοείται μπράβο σας που πήγατε σε γιατρό. Τώρα αν δεν τα έκανε όλα "σωστά" δε φταίτε εσείς. Ότι δεν την έπιασε να την εξετάσει, δεν έκανε κάτι για το βουλωμένο ρουθούνι και έδωσε έτσι αντιβίωση χωρίς να εξετάσει κουτσουλιές η αλήθεια είναι πως και εμένα δε θα με ικανοποιούσε...

----------


## Selini-Alex

Υδαρές οι κουτσουλιές της ήταν την πρώτη μέρα που χτύπησε..Μετά ήταν κανονικές απλά κάποιες κολλούσαν στην αμάρα, σφιχτές σχετικά όμως ..
Θα βγάλω αύριο το πρωί φωτογραφία και τις κουτσουλιές και την αμάρα της..
Το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα για την δύσπνοια ήταν το κλειστό ρουθούνι και θέλαμε να το καθαρίσουμε απλά η γιατρός μας είπε να μην την ενοχλήσουμε έμεις, θα το κάνει μόνης της[IMG]file:///C:\Users\LUCKY-~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gi  f[/IMG]..
Σήμερα πρώτη μέρα που χρησιμοποίησε τα φτερά της και έκανε πετάγματα στο κλουβί, έχει ακόμα μια μικρή αστάθεια και έχω την υποψία ότι κάτι έχει 
το ποδάράκι της που φοράει το δαχτυλίδι, δεν είναι πρησμένο απλά όταν πετούσε και πήγαινε να γατζωθεί στην πατήθρα, αρκετές φορές χρησιμοποιούσε μόνο το ένα πόδι με αποτέλεσμα 1-2 φορές να πέσει κάτω..
Απλά ανυσηχώ μήπως η γιατρός δεν έκανε καλή διάγνωση και δεν προλάβουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα που μπορεί να έχει..
Ίσως πρέπει να την εξετάσει άλλος πτηνίατρος αλλά δεν γνωρίζω κάποιον που όντως θα ασχοληθεί μαζί της και δεν θέλω να την ταλαιπωρήσω άδικα..

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Εγώ δεν έχω παπαγάλους, αλλά από αυτά που διάβασα κατάλαβα ότι το πουλάκι ειναι στεσαρισμένο και θέλει τον χρόνο του οπότε και σύντομα θα ειναι όπως πριν 
> 
> Το βράδυ θα μπορούσες να αφήνεις ένα λαμπάκι νυχτός για να βλέπουν και να μην χτυπιούνται στην περίπτωση που γίνει κάτι.


Μακάρι και το εύχομαστε..Δεν θα το αντέξω να μην τα καταφέρει η μικρή, αν και δείχνει σημάδια βελτίωσης νομίζω..
Διάβασα όμως ότι γενικά είναι ευαίσθητες ψυχούλες και θυμούνται πολύ καλά..

Τους αφήνουμε ένα μικρο φωτάκι αλλά το κλουβί σκεπασμένο..

----------


## jk21

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum**Πως ανεβάζουμε βίντεο στο Youtube**Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ*Δεν εμφανιζετε η φωτο ,γιατι ανεβαινει οπως θα δεις στον πιο πανω συνδεσμο .Ενα βιντεακι ισως επισης βοηθουσε 

Αν ζει μεχρι τωρα ,παει να πει οτι ο κινδυνος εσωτερικης αιμοραγιας μαλλον περασε .Ισως εχει χτυπησει στο ποδι και θα γινει καλα ,ισως εχει μικροδιασειση .Δειχνει να επανερχεται οπως τα περιγραφεις 

Δεν ξερω τον λογο παροχης αντιβιωσης χωρις εξωτερικο τραυμα ,αλλα ο γιατρος ισως ειχε κατι αλλο στο νου του πχ πιθανοτητα οι κουτσουλιες να μην ηταν ετσι λογω στρες 

Δεν εκπλησσομαι (δυστυχως ) που ακομα ενας γιατρος  δινει αντιβιωση ,χωρις πριν να εχει παρει δειγμα για εξεταση .....

----------


## Selini-Alex

> *Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*
> 
> 
> *Πως ανεβάζουμε βίντεο στο Youtube*
> 
> 
> *Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ*
> 
> 
> ...


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν πολυασχολήθηκε και το θέμα είναι ότι μας είπε να παίρνει το baytril και ο Κ. Μπλέ, που αν εξαιρέσουμε το σοκ είναι μια χαρά..
Αγχώθηκα τώρα γιατί δεν είναι να παίζεις με τα φάρμακα..
Δεν πήρε δείγμα απο κουτσουλιές, απλά μας είπε ότι είναι λίγο διαρροικές και γι'αυτό κολλάνε μεταξύ τους..
Δεν μας είπε να τα χωρίσουμε πάντως, είναι μαζί στο ίδιο κλουβί..

----------


## jk21

Σεληνη ή Αλεξ (παιδια αν μπορουσατε να γραφετε κατω απο τα ποστ ,ποιος το γραφει )  τα πουλακια τα εξετασε γιατρος και πρεπει να ακολουθησετε οσας σας ειπε .Η αντιβιωση ακομα και αχρειαστη να ειναι (εκεινος ξερει καλυτερα απο κοντα ,το τι ειχε στο μυαλο του ) ,ακομα και να επηρεαζει την καλη πανιδα του οργανισμου ,συχνα δινετε σε πουλια οταν υπαρχει αναγκη και δεν ειναι θανατηφορα ,απλα η καταχρηση δημιουργει προβληματα 

Η συγκεκριμενη αντιβιωση συχνα (οχι παντα και για αυτο χρειαζονται οι εξετασεις ,γιατι μπορει να μην ειναι μικροβιο ή να μην ειναι ευαισθητο το μικροβιο καποιες φορες σε  αυτη ) σε διαρροιες λογω μικροβιων ,εχει αποτελεσμα

----------


## Pidgey

Αν το ποδαράκι δεν "κρέμεται" και γενικά το πατάει κανονικά κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας τότε νομίζω θα επανέλθει.

Είχα και εγώ πρόσφατα ένα περιστατικό με καναρινάκι που το επισκέφτηκε μια γατούλα στην αυλή και στον πανικό του χτύπησε το ποδαράκι με το δαχτυλλίδι... Για την υπόλλοιπη μέρα δεν το πατούσε συχνά (σχεδόν καθολου), τσίμπαγε το δαχτυλλίδι αλλά τις λίγες φορές που πατούσε είδα το έκλεινε κανονικά. Κάποια πληγή δεν είχε, ούτε και πρήξιμο. Την επόμενη μέρα ήταν εντάξει.

Ότι δείχνει βελτίωση σχεδόν σε όλα τα προβληματάκια που παρουσίασε είναι το πιο σημαντκό. Καθαρίστε και το ρουθουνάκι αύριο και έύχομαι να είναι όλα περάστικα.

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Σεληνη ή Αλεξ (παιδια αν μπορουσατε να γραφετε κατω απο τα ποστ ,ποιος το γραφει )  τα πουλακια τα εξετασε γιατρος και πρεπει να ακολουθησετε οσας σας ειπε .Η αντιβιωση ακομα και αχρειαστη να ειναι (εκεινος ξερει καλυτερα απο κοντα ,το τι ειχε στο μυαλο του ) ,ακομα και να επηρεαζει την καλη πανιδα του οργανισμου ,συχνα δινετε σε πουλια οταν υπαρχει αναγκη και δεν ειναι θανατηφορα ,απλα η καταχρηση δημιουργει προβληματα 
> 
> Η συγκεκριμενη αντιβιωση συχνα (οχι παντα και για αυτο χρειαζονται οι εξετασεις ,γιατι μπορει να μην ειναι μικροβιο ή να μην ειναι ευαισθητο το μικροβιο καποιες φορες σε  αυτη ) σε διαρροιες λογω μικροβιων ,εχει αποτελεσμα


Οκ κατάλαβα, είναι αντιμικροβιακό το λέει και πάνω..για κύριο λόγο μας το έδωσε για την δύσπνοια..
Ακολουθούμε ακριβως την δοσολογία που μας είπε η γιατρός..
Σελήνη..

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Αν το ποδαράκι δεν "κρέμεται" και γενικά το πατάει κανονικά κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας τότε νομίζω θα επανέλθει.
> 
> Είχα και εγώ πρόσφατα ένα περιστατικό με καναρινάκι που το επισκέφτηκε μια γατούλα στην αυλή και στον πανικό του χτύπησε το ποδαράκι με το δαχτυλλίδι... Για την υπόλλοιπη μέρα δεν το πατούσε συχνά (σχεδόν καθολου), τσίμπαγε το δαχτυλλίδι αλλά τις λίγες φορές που πατούσε είδα το έκλεινε κανονικά. Κάποια πληγή δεν είχε, ούτε και πρήξιμο. Την επόμενη μέρα ήταν εντάξει.
> 
> Ότι δείχνει βελτίωση σχεδόν σε όλα τα προβληματάκια που παρουσίασε είναι το πιο σημαντκό. Καθαρίστε και το ρουθουνάκι αύριο και έύχομαι να είναι όλα περάστικα.


Όχι, δεν κρέμεται απλά όταν είναι στον πάτο και περπατάει, δεν είναι πολλή σταθερή εκτός βέβαια αν είναι λόγω της φτερούγας..Θα δείξει..
Θα προσπαθήσω αύριο να καθαρίσω το ρουθουθάκι χωρίς να την αγχώσω περισσότερο..
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ..
Σελήνη..

----------


## Pidgey

Στην φτερούγα τι έχει; Έχει κάποιο τραύμα;

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Στην φτερούγα τι έχει; Έχει κάποιο τραύμα;


Εξωτερικά δεν έχει τίποτα, ούτε μάτωσε ποτε εκεί..η πτηνίατρος μας είπε ότι μπορεί να την έχει χτυπήσει και απλά δεν πετούσε μέχρι σήμερα..
Τι να πω...ίσως όλα αυτά να είναι απο το χτύπημα ανάμεσα στα ρουθούνια..διάσειση.?..
απλά δεν ικανοποιήθηκα απο τις απαντήσεις της γιατρού και έχω κενά..
θα ανεβάσω αύριο και φώτο..

----------


## Pidgey

Δεν ξέρω και 'γω κάτι παραπάνω για να σου πω... Πιστεύω όμως ότι αν είχε χτυπήσει στη φτερούγα λογικά θα έπρεπε να είχε αίμα.

Βγάλε και ένα βιντεάκι να δουμε τη συμπεριφορά της όπως σου ζήτησε και ο κ. Δημήτρης προηγουμένως.

----------


## Selini-Alex

Λογικά θα έπρεπε να είχε..Είναι και πολύ αγχωμένη και ότι και να έχει πιστεύω ότι της το μεγαλώνει..
Δεν είχαμε προλάβει να δεθούμε για να νοιώθει τουλάχιστον κάποια ασφάλεια απο μας..
Θα προσπαθήσω αύριο να τραβήξω και βίντεο..
Ευχαριστώ..Σελήνη..

----------


## vasilis.a

μην αγχωνεστε ολα καλα θα πανε.οπως ειπωθηκε.μετα απο τοσες μερες αν ηταν κατι σοβαρο θα ειχε φανει.απλα πειτ αν συνεχιζει ακομη να εχει ασταθεια η απλα δεν παταει καποιες φορες το ποδι?αν δεν πρηστηκε το ποδι και αν το δαχτυλιδι κινειται ελευθερα θα συνερθει συντομα.την φτερουγα την ανοιγει κανονικα?να τους βαλετε μπανιερα να κανουν μπανακι ακομη και 2 φορες την μερα.θα καθαρισει απο αιμα και κουτσουλιες.στην κουζινα προσοχη στους υδρατμους και τα μαγειρεματα sos!

----------


## Selini-Alex

> μην αγχωνεστε ολα καλα θα πανε.οπως ειπωθηκε.μετα απο τοσες μερες αν ηταν κατι σοβαρο θα ειχε φανει.απλα πειτ αν συνεχιζει ακομη να εχει ασταθεια η απλα δεν παταει καποιες φορες το ποδι?αν δεν πρηστηκε το ποδι και αν το δαχτυλιδι κινειται ελευθερα θα συνερθει συντομα.την φτερουγα την ανοιγει κανονικα?να τους βαλετε μπανιερα να κανουν μπανακι ακομη και 2 φορες την μερα.θα καθαρισει απο αιμα και κουτσουλιες.στην κουζινα προσοχη στους υδρατμους και τα μαγειρεματα sos!


Δεν είμαι σίγουρη τι είναι αυτό που την ενοχλεί ακριβώς άρα δεν ξέρω αν έχει αστάθεια ή πονάει το πόδι ή η φτερούγα..
Όταν κάθεται στην πατήθρα είναι σταθερή και όταν τρώει..το θέμα είναι όταν περπατάει γρήγορα για να ανέβει στα κάγκελα και όταν πετάει και προσγειώνεται 
στην πατήθρα..θα τραβήξω βίντεο αν μπορέσω..στην κουζίνα στο σημείο που είναι δεν έχουν κανένα προβλήμα..

----------


## jk21

Αν ο γιατρος δεν ανοιξε την φτερουγα ,ισως λειπουν φτερα και δεν τα ειδε .Η κινηση σκαρφαλωματος στα καγκελα περπατητα ,δειχνει οτι μαλλον λειπουν φτερα ή εχει καποιο θεμα με τη φτερουγα

----------


## Selini-Alex

Αυτές είναι οι κουτσουλιές της όπως έπεσαν κάποια στιγμή απ'την αμάρα..



Η μικρούλα μας..



Εδώ προσπάθησα να βγάλω την λερωμένη αμάρα..



Έχω τραβήξει και ένα βίντεο,μάλλον αύριο θα το ανεβάσω..
Σελήνη..

----------


## Pidgey

Σελήνη δεν φαίνονται οι φωτογραφίες και το βίντεο.

----------


## Selini-Alex

Οι κουτσουλιές της απ'την αμάρα..



Η μικρούλα μας..



Η λερωμένη αμάρα..




Θα τραβήξω και άλλες απλά δεν θέλω να την αγχώνω πολύ..Το βίντεο θα το ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή μέσα στην μέρα..

----------


## Selini-Alex

Αν γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιον πτηνίατρο και ας μην είναι στην περιοχή μου, ας με ενημερώσει, μήπως και την ξαναπάω..
Σελήνη..

----------


## Pidgey

Αρχικά προσπάθησε να το καθαρίσεις πίσω με χλιαρό νεράκι. Σίγουρα το ότι λερώνεται στην αμάρα δείχνει κάποιο πρόβλημα, αλλά οι κουτσουλιές δεν είναι διάρροια όπως συμβαίνει συνήθως όταν κολλάνε στην περιοχή αυτή.

Επίσης μπορείς να του δώσεις προς το παρόν χαμομίλι (όταν κρυώσει εννοείται) αντί για νερό. Θυμάμαι σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις ότι βοηθάει. Σίγουρα κακό πάντως δε θα του κάνει.

Από διάθεση πως είναι; Η αστάθεια και το πρόβλημα με το πόδι συνεχίζεται;

Λίστα πτηνιάτρων υπάρχει. Λογικά μόλις το δουν τα παιδιά της διαχείρησης θα σου τη στείλουν σε π.μ.

----------


## Selini-Alex

Ήθελα να την καθαρίσω εξ'αρχής απλά σκέφτηκα οτι μπορεί να αγχωθεί πολύ,σκέφτηκα και να της βάλω μπανάκι με χλιαρό νερό αλλά έχει κρύο πιστεύω..θα το προσπαθήσω..Θα δοκιμάσω και το χαμομήλι..την αντιβίωση λογικά θα την βάζω σε αυτό..
Από διάθεση όπως φαίνεται στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία κυρίως, κατεβαίνει κάτω να φάει και πάλι πάνω..και κάποιες στιγμές που κάνει αγάπες με τον blue..
Η ας το πούμε "αστάθεια" συνεχίζεται,όταν είναι κάτω και περπατάει και όταν πετάει κάποιες φορές..πιστεύω πως είναι θέμα φτερούγας, ίσως λείπουν φτερά όπως είπε ο jk21..
Έχω ένα βίντεο που θα ανεβάσω που φαίνεται πως προσπαθεί να ανέβει  ::  :Confused0006: ..

----------


## Pidgey

Ξέχασα ότι δίνεις και baytril... Καλύτερα περίμενε την άποψη και του jk21 ή κάποιου άλλου μέλους γιατί δεν ξέρω αν είναι OK να βάλεις στο χαμομίλι την αντιβίωση.

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Ξέχασα ότι δίνεις και baytril... Καλύτερα περίμενε την άποψη και του jk21 ή κάποιου άλλου μέλους γιατί δεν ξέρω αν είναι OK να βάλεις στο χαμομίλι την αντιβίωση.


Ok, δεν θα της δώσω ακόμα..

----------


## Selini-Alex

Το βίντεο είναι απο σήμερα το μεσημέρι που ταλαιπωρήθηκε για να ανέβει (θα της πάρω και σκαλίτσα) αλλά όπως ανοίγει τις φτερούγες μου φαίνεται ότι έχει σαν πληγές..??..
Αν την είχε εξετάσει η γιατρός θα το έβλεπε..Λογικά έχουν φύγει φτερά αλλά δεν μπορώ εγώ να καταλάβω καλά..
Είναι με ζουμ και δεν είναι πολύ καθάρο..

----------


## jk21

το βιντεο το εχεις στις ρυθμισεις ως ιδιωτικο .Πρεπει να το κανεις δημοσιο για να το δουμε 

Μπορει να διαλυθει η baytril σε χαμομηλονερο 

θα προτεινα να ενημερωσεις το γιατρο για το οτι κολλανε οι κουτσουλιες και να ζητησεις γνωμη αν θεωρει οτι θα κανει καλο να δωσεις παραλληλα ultra levure προβιοτικο μη παθογονος σακχαρομυκητας  απο φαρμακειο (καψουλα που μπορεις να δωσεις μερος του περιεχομενου της στο διαλυμα νερου και φαρμακου ) 
Σε καποια πουλια το ισχυρο αντιβιοτικο ,μπορει να προκαλεσει μικροδιαρροια και αυτο το προβιοτικο βοηθα

----------


## Selini-Alex

> το βιντεο το εχεις στις ρυθμισεις ως ιδιωτικο .Πρεπει να το κανεις δημοσιο για να το δουμε 
> 
> Μπορει να διαλυθει η baytril σε χαμομηλονερο 
> 
> θα προτεινα να ενημερωσεις το γιατρο για το οτι κολλανε οι κουτσουλιες και να ζητησεις γνωμη αν θεωρει οτι θα κανει καλο να δωσεις παραλληλα ultra levure προβιοτικο μη παθογονος σακχαρομυκητας  απο φαρμακειο (καψουλα που μπορεις να δωσεις μερος του περιεχομενου της στο διαλυμα νερου και φαρμακου ) 
> Σε καποια πουλια το ισχυρο αντιβιοτικο ,μπορει να προκαλεσει μικροδιαρροια και αυτο το προβιοτικο βοηθα


Το βίντεο το διόρθωσα..
Τις κουτσουλιές τις είδε η γιατρός αλλά μόνο το baytril μας είπε, θα την πάρω τηλ. να ρωτήσω..
Πάντως σήμερα το μεσημέρι η αμάρα της ήταν καθαρή και μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει ξαναλερωθεί..θα δω πως θα πάει και αύριο..

----------


## jk21

αν δεν κολλανε σημερα ,ενταξει δεν ειναι ντε και καλα αναγκαιο 

το πουλακι δειχνει να μην ανοιγει καλα την δεξια φτερουγα  ,οπως βλεπουμε απο πισω .Θα ηθελα αν μπορεις ενας να κρατα τον κορμο του πουλιου και ενας αλλος να ανοιξει τις φτερουγες του δεξια και αριστερα να δει αν ειναι ομοιομορφες και να συγκρινεται με του αλλου πουλιου 

παντως δειχνει να εχει ιδιαιτερη δυσκολια και με προβληματιζει γιατι οι παπαγαλοι ειναι πουλια που σκαρφαλωνουν ευκολα με κλειστα φτερα ... μην εχουμε κατι αλλο ....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χωρίς να έχω καμία ιατρική γνώση, αυτό που βλέπω εγώ στο βίντεο μου μοιάζει με ένα πουλάκι που δυσκολεύεται να χρησιμοποιήσει τα ποδαράκια. Βλέποντας δηλαδή το κοκατίλ μου που σκαρφαλώνει καθημερινά, σπάνια χρησιμοποιεί τις φτερούγες για να ισορροπήσει. Συνήθως αρκείται στα πόδια και φυσικά το ράμφος. Και στο τέλος του βίντεο ας πούμε είχε "κολλήσει" το μικρούλι με το ένα πόδι μπροστά και το άλλο πόδι πίσω από την πατήθρα...

Ξαναλέω ότι δεν έχω καμία γνώση σε θέματα ασθενειών και μπορεί να λέω και βλακείες...Απλά συγκρίνω τον τρόπο που σκαρφαλώνει ο παπαγάλος μου με τον τρόπο που σκαρφάλωσε το budgie..!

----------


## jk21

Μπορουμε να δουμε φωτο απο τις πατουσες απο κατω; 

δειχνει να κρεμα καποιο ποδι του;

----------


## Selini-Alex

Γενικά δεν έχει κρεμασμένο κάποιο ποδαράκι..Κάποιες φορές όμως όταν  σκαρφαλώνει ή πετάει και φτάνει στην πατήθρα χρησιμοποιεί το ένα πόδι  μόνο..
Άυριο θα προσπαθήσω να τραβήξουμε και τα πόδια φωτογραφία και  τις φτερούγες..Απλά πιστεύω ότι η παρουσία μας την αγχώνει περισσότερο  και δεν ξέρω πως να το 
χειριστώ για να την βοηθήσουμε..Ελπίζω να μην είναι τίποτα σαν εγκεφαλικό και αφήσε κάποια κινητική βλάβη..
Πάντως  έχει κάποια βελτίωση γιατί μέχρι χτές το πρωί δεν χρησιμοποιούσε  καθόλου τα φτερά της για να πετάξει..Την έχω δει να πετάει απο την μια  πατήθρα στην άλλη και απο 
τον πάτο του κλουβιού στην ψηλότερη πατήθρα..Ελπίζω πάντως ότι έχει να είναι κάτι περαστικό..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ελπίζω το πουλάκι να ξεπεράσει ότι και να έχει! 
Κρίμα βρε παιδιά !!
Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια...
θα γίνουν καλά μην ανησυχείτε! 
Εμένα μου φάνηκε να ζορίζεται να κάτσει καλά στο κλαδί ... άρα μπορεί να έχει κάτι το φτερό της ή το πόδι της ...γιατί αν θυμάμαι το αριστερό πόδι δεν μπορούσε να βάλει στη θέση του να κρατηθεί!

----------


## Pidgey

Παιδιά ένας καλός γιατρός που θα εξέταζε το πουλάκι από κοντά νομίζω θα ήταν η καλύτερη λύση. Αν έχετε τη δυνατότητα τότε μην το αμελήσετε.

Τα ρουθούνια πως είναι; Τα καθαρίσατε ή καθάρισαν μόνα τους; Η δύσπνοια συνεχίζει;

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Ελπίζω το πουλάκι να ξεπεράσει ότι και να έχει! 
> Κρίμα βρε παιδιά !!
> Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια...
> θα γίνουν καλά μην ανησυχείτε! 
> Εμένα μου φάνηκε να ζορίζεται να κάτσει καλά στο κλαδί ... άρα μπορεί να έχει κάτι το φτερό της ή το πόδι της ...γιατί αν θυμάμαι το αριστερό πόδι δεν μπορούσε να βάλει στη θέση του να κρατηθεί!


Και εγώ το ελπίζω..αν είναι η φτερούγα ή το πόδι κάποια στιγμή θα επανέλθουν..
Γενικά ζορίζεται και δεν το αντέχω να την βλέπω έτσι..

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Παιδιά ένας καλός γιατρός που θα εξέταζε το πουλάκι από κοντά νομίζω θα ήταν η καλύτερη λύση. Αν έχετε τη δυνατότητα τότε μην το αμελήσετε.
> 
> Τα ρουθούνια πως είναι; Τα καθαρίσατε ή καθάρισαν μόνα τους; Η δύσπνοια συνεχίζει;


Θα την πάμε σίγουρα σε άλλο γιατρό, οσο γρηγορότερα γίνεται..βρήκα έναν και θα πάρω τηλ. αύριο..
Δεν καταφέραμε κάτι με το ρουθουνάκι,οπότε θα πω στον γιατρό να το κάνει και γενικά να την κοιτάξει όσο πιο πολύ μπορεί..
Πάντως σήμερα σαν να μην ήταν και τόσο φουντωμένη..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σας καταλαβαίνω βρε παιδιά και στεναχωριεμαι πραγματικά για το πουλάκι αλλά και για το τι περνάτε! 
Ο Θεός να βοηθήσει τη δημιουργία του! 
Μην απελπίζεσαι....αφου τρώει όλα καλά!

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Σας καταλαβαίνω βρε παιδιά και στεναχωριεμαι πραγματικά για το πουλάκι αλλά και για το τι περνάτε! 
> Ο Θεός να βοηθήσει τη δημιουργία του! 
> Μην απελπίζεσαι....αφου τρώει όλα καλά!


Τρώει απο την πρώτη μέρα με όρεξη και πίνει νεράκι..Κινητικό είναι το πρόβλημα και στρεσάρεται με την παρουσία μας γιατί δεν είχε προλάβει 
να μας συνηθίσει..Αυτό είναι το άσχημο..Αν την πιάσουμε για να την καθαρίσουμε ή οτιδήποτε άλλο την ισόπεδώνουμε ψυχολογικά..
Και αν μας πάρει απο φόβο και να γίνει καλά, σκέφτομαι μήπως μας φοβάται γενικά μετα..

----------


## Pidgey

Αν κάποιο μέλος έχει κάποια θετική εμπειρία από γιατρό στην Αθήνα ας στείλει ένα π.μ. στα παιδιά, μιας και προτίθενται να πάνε και σε 2ο.

* Να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν αμφισβητώ τη χρησιμότητα των εμπειρικών γνώσεων όλων των παιδιών εδώ που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν, αλλά μία άμεση και πλήρης εξέταση από έναν ειδικό θεωρώ πάντα ότι αποτελεί τη βέλτιστη επιλογή (αρκεί εννοείται να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αυτή). Άλλωστε και εγώ πολλές φορές εχω βοηθήθεί από εδώ.

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Αν κάποιο μέλος έχει κάποια θετική εμπειρία από γιατρό στην Αθήνα ας στείλει ένα π.μ. στα παιδιά, μιας και προτίθενται να πάνε και σε 2ο.
> 
> * Να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν αμφισβητώ τη χρησιμότητα των εμπειρικών γνώσεων όλων των παιδιών εδώ που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν, αλλά μία άμεση και πλήρης εξέταση από έναν ειδικό θεωρώ πάντα ότι αποτελεί τη βέλτιστη επιλογή (αρκεί εννοείται να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αυτή). Άλλωστε και εγώ πολλές φορές εχω βοηθήθεί από εδώ.


Γενικά πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν πολλά μέλη εδώ που με την αγάπη τους και την συνεχή ενασχόληση με το αντικείμενο, έχουν ένα επίπεδο γνώσεων που κάλλιστα τους επιτρέπει 
να κάνουν σωστή διάγνωση..
Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την συμπαράσταση και την βοήθεια μέχρι τώρα..

----------


## Silvia1990

Όπως ανέφερε και η Κωνσταντίνα, μη έχοντας καμιά ιατρική γνώση και κρίνοντας επίσης από το κοκατιλακι μου και μόνο, παρατηρώ ότι η αριστερή μεριά της κούκλας πρέπει να την ενοχλεί. Στο βίντεο φαίνεται ότι το αριστερό πόδι της δεν πιάνει καλά, όχι καθόλου, όπως δεν πατάμε και εμείς σταθερά το πόδι μας αν μας πονάει. Βέβαια βλέπω και εσωτερικά από την φτερούγα της ένα σημαδακι αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σχετικό. Αν χρειαστείτε πτηνιατρο έχω μείνει ευχαριστημενη με τον δικό μου προς το παρόν ως προς του ότι είδα να παρατηρεί πρώτα το κλουβί και μετά να πιάνει το πουλάκι και να μου εξηγεί και να μου δείχνει. Επίσης σε κάθε εξέταση που τον πιάνει του βάζει epithol. Δεν ξέρω αυτό αν είναι αποφυγή εξάπλωσης μικροβίων.

----------


## jk21

Σεληνη εδω μονο γνωμες να θεωρεις οτι ακους ! διαγνωση κανουν μονο οι γιατροι ,που εχουν φυσικα την καταλληλη εμπειρια !

----------


## Selini-Alex

Καλησπέρα..

Επείδη δεν καταφέραμε να βρούμε τηλεφωνικά τον νέο γιατρό, επικοινωνήσαμε με την πρώτη πτηνίατρο που την είδε..
Μας είπε τα εξής : ότι υπάρχει και η περίπτωση εγκεφαλικού με κινησιολογικές συνέπειες ή διάσειση..
Αλλα  πρέπει να περιμένουμε τουλάχιστον 7 μέρες ακόμα παίρνοντας  baytril..Αλλά μπορεί απλά να είναι χτύπημα στην φτερούγα ή πόδι ή και  στα δύο..
Για το ultra levure μας είπε ότι δεν είναι αναγκαίο να το πάρει..
Μπέρδεμα  η κατάσταση..Πάντως δίχνει κάθε μέρα σημάδια βελτίωσης, γίνεται πιο  ενεργητική και προσπαθεί να κινηθεί στο κλουβί αλλά επειδή 
δυσκολεύται στην κίνηση, στρεσάρεται,κουράζεται και μετά κάθεται στην πατήθρα σκυφτή  :sad:  :sad:  :sad: ..
Μακάρι να είναι κάτι παροδικό..
Σήμερα  παρατηρήσαμε τον αρσενικό να δαγκώνει το πόδι της στην προσπάθεια της  να ανέβει στην πατήθρα και κάποια άλλη στιγμή την έκραζε και την δάγκωσε  λίγο
στο λαιμό..Αργότερα δίνανε και φιλάκια..
Έχει γίνει και αυτός πιο ενεργητικός και ίσως της επιβάλεται..

Γι'αυτό  σκεφτήκαμε αύριο να τα χωρίσουμε..Θα προσαρμόσουμε το κλουβι της στα  μέτρα της ώστε να είναι όσο πιο άνετα και ασφαλή γίνεται..
Η άμαρα της είναι ακόμα καθαρή και τα ρουθουνάκια της..
Θα ξαναπάρω αύριο τον άλλο γιατρό και θα δούμε..

Μπάνιο,ο αρσενικός τουλαχιστόν, τέτοια εποχή επιτρέπεται.?

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Όπως ανέφερε και η Κωνσταντίνα, μη έχοντας καμιά ιατρική γνώση και κρίνοντας επίσης από το κοκατιλακι μου και μόνο, παρατηρώ ότι η αριστερή μεριά της κούκλας πρέπει να την ενοχλεί. Στο βίντεο φαίνεται ότι το αριστερό πόδι της δεν πιάνει καλά, όχι καθόλου, όπως δεν πατάμε και εμείς σταθερά το πόδι μας αν μας πονάει. Βέβαια βλέπω και εσωτερικά από την φτερούγα της ένα σημαδακι αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σχετικό. Αν χρειαστείτε πτηνιατρο έχω μείνει ευχαριστημενη με τον δικό μου προς το παρόν ως προς του ότι είδα να παρατηρεί πρώτα το κλουβί και μετά να πιάνει το πουλάκι και να μου εξηγεί και να μου δείχνει. Επίσης σε κάθε εξέταση που τον πιάνει του βάζει epithol. Δεν ξέρω αυτό αν είναι αποφυγή εξάπλωσης μικροβίων.


Μακάρι να είναι κάτι στην φτερούγα ή στο πόδι και να αναρρώσει και όχι κάτι πιο σοβαρό..
Όποτε μπορέσεις στείλε μου τα στοιχεία του γιατρού σου..Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Happy:  :Happy: ..

----------


## vasilis.a

πολυ αγχος εχετε ενω δεν χρειαζεται..τα πουλακια μην τα χωρισετε δεν υπαρχει λογος κανενας.βαλτε καποια παρα πανω πατηθρα στο κλουβι χαμηλα που ισως βοηθησει την θυληκια να ανεβαινει πιο ευκολα.μπανιο κανει να κανουν τα πουλια ακομη και στους 2 βαθμους κελσιου αρκει να μην τα χτυπαει καποιο ρευμα αερα.αν δεν θελουν η κρυωνουν δεν θα μπουν απο μονα τους.αφοβα λοιπον βαλτε μπανιερες 2-3 φορες την μερα.

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Σεληνη εδω μονο γνωμες να θεωρεις οτι ακους ! διαγνωση κανουν μονο οι γιατροι ,που εχουν φυσικα την καταλληλη εμπειρια !


Συμφωνώ  :Happy: ..Ειδικά για την εμπειρία..

----------


## Pidgey

Παιδιά, κανένα νεότερο;

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Παιδιά, κανένα νεότερο;


Μας πρόλαβες  :Happy:  :Happy:  και ευχαριστούμε για το ενδιαφέρον..

Σήμερα  το πρωί επικοινώνησα με τον κτηνίατρο μας (είναι πολλά χρόνια  οικογενειακός κτηνίατρος), ο οποίος έλειπε εκτός Ελλάδας και επιτέλους  γύρισε..
Δεν έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία στα πουλιά(έχει περιπτώσεις κάθε τόσο) αλλά έχει αντίληψη και γνώσεις και τον εμπιστεύομαι..

Συνοπτικά  μου είπε : Να μην αγχωνόμαστε, έχουν περάσει αρκετές μέρες και εφού ζεί  και δίχνει σημάδια βελτίωσης είναι πολύ θετικό..
Υπάρχει βέβαια και η  περίπτωση το κινητικό πρόβλημα να είναι συνέπεια μη αναστρέψιμη απο το  χτύπημα αλλά δεν θέλω να το σκέφτομαι αυτό..
Αν απο την άλλη το πρόβλημα είναι στα φτερά ή στα πόδια με τον καιρό θα επανέλθει, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι..
Για το Baytril μου είπε ότι είναι βαρύ αλλά αφού μένουν λίγες μέρες ας την ολοκληρώσει την αγωγη και μετά βλέπουμε..

Ουσιαστικά δεν μου είπε κάτι νέο, αλλά άυριο που θα ανοίξει το ιατρείο θα την πάμε για εξέταση, θα μας πεί και περισσότερα..

Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά..

----------


## Selini-Alex

Καλησπέρα παιδιά..

Λοιπόν, πήγαμε την μικρούλα μας στον γιατρό και κατά την αποψή του τα νέα είναι τα εξής.:
Τα πόδια της και τα φτερά της δεν έχουν κάτι άρα το πρόβλημα είναι απο το κεφάλι..
Εγκεφαλικό ή διάσειση δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αλλά είναι και νωρίς για να πούμε ότι θα είναι μόνιμο το πρόβλημα..
Πρέπει να περιμένουμε τουλάχιστον 1 μήνα και μόλις τελειώσει το baytril θα πάρει βιταμίνες..
Σήμερα μπήκε και στο καινούργιο κλουβί..Είναι ανετή και σκαρφαλώνει πιο εύκολα  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062: ..

----------


## jk21

Σεληνη θα ηθελα να του προτεινεις παροχη βιταμινων Β (οσο πιο γινεται πληρες συμπλεγμα )  και βιτ  Ε

απο τωρα 

αν ειναι θεμα νευρικου συστηματος ,καλα ειναι να γινει οσο γινεται πιο νωρις η ενισχυση

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Σεληνη θα ηθελα να του προτεινεις παροχη βιταμινων Β (οσο πιο γινεται πληρες συμπλεγμα )  και βιτ  Ε
> 
> απο τωρα 
> 
> αν ειναι θεμα νευρικου συστηματος ,καλα ειναι να γινει οσο γινεται πιο νωρις η ενισχυση



Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τήν πληροφορία..Θα το κάνω αύριο..

----------


## Selini-Alex

Καλησπέρα..

Σταματήσαμε το baytrill αλλά δεν αρχίσαμε ακόμα την βιταμίνη γιατί έπρεπε να την παραγγείλουμε και δεν ήρθε ακόμα..
Η μικρούλα μας κάθε μέρα είναι και πιο καλά, πετάει, σκαρφαλώνει, μας κάνει μικρές προσεγγίσεις για λιχουδιές  :: .. 

Το μόνο θέμα είναι στον χαλινό της..Έχει ακάρεα.?




Εδώ φαίνεται και του μπλέ..




Σελήνη..

----------


## serafeim

Εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου φενονται ακαρεα αν και μοιαζει πολυ... Θα ειχαν και τα 2 διαφορετικα...
Πιστευω ειναι η αλλαγη της φασης του θυληκου!!! 
Του εχεις εμπλουτησει τροφη?

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Εμενα προσωπικα δεν μου φενονται ακαρεα αν και μοιαζει πολυ... Θα ειχαν και τα 2 διαφορετικα...
> Πιστευω ειναι η αλλαγη της φασης του θυληκου!!! 
> Του εχεις εμπλουτησει τροφη?


Τρώει μείγμα σπόρων, φρούτα-λαχανικά (είναι αρχή ακόμα και δεν τρώει πολύ ποσότητα), αυγό (1 φορά)..

Ο χαλινός του Μπλέ είναι μια χαρά..Και όλη την ώρα δίνουν φιλάκια..

Είναι κάτι ορμονικό δηλαδή.?

----------


## serafeim

Ναι.. Νομιζω πως ειναι το πρωτο σταδιο που περνα στην φαση της αναπαραγωγης.... Θα το ψαξω αυριο και θα σου ξαναπαντησω γιατι κριμα να ταλαιπωρειται τσαμπα το πουλακι ειτε ειναι ειτε οχι ακαραια

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8160 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Ναι.. Νομιζω πως ειναι το πρωτο σταδιο που περνα στην φαση της αναπαραγωγης.... Θα το ψαξω αυριο και θα σου ξαναπαντησω γιατι κριμα να ταλαιπωρειται τσαμπα το πουλακι ειτε ειναι ειτε οχι ακαραια
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8160 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


Πάει στο σουπιοκόκκαλο και τρίβει το ράμφος της πάντως αλλά δεν ξέρω αν την βοηθάει..
Έχει κλείσει και το ένα ρουθούνι σχεδόν..
Θα την πάω και στον γιατρό αν χρειάζεται..

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ  :bye: ..

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα Σελήνη...
Μια φωτογραφια και σημερα βαλε... Δεν ειμαι ειδικος ουτε ξερω απο αρρωστιες αλλα αν ειναι ορμονικο λογο στρες η λογο του οτι μπαινει σε αναπαραγωγη δεν χρειαζεται να το επιβαρυνεις με φαρμακα....

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Καλημερα Σελήνη...
> Μια φωτογραφια και σημερα βαλε... Δεν ειμαι ειδικος ουτε ξερω απο αρρωστιες αλλα αν ειναι ορμονικο λογο στρες η λογο του οτι μπαινει σε αναπαραγωγη δεν χρειαζεται να το επιβαρυνεις με φαρμακα....


Καλησπέρα Σεραφείμ..

Και εγώ δεν έχω καταλήξει κάπου από οσα έψαξα..Το μόνο που με καθησυχάζει λίγο είναι ότι τα ακάρεα είναι πολύ μεταδοτική ασθένεια και ο Μπλέ είναι μια χαρά..
Άλλα πουλιά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχουμε άρα αν είχε ακάρεα θα τα είχε πριν την πάρουμε..Ήταν μαζί και τα δύο όμως άρα ίσως είναι κάτι άλλο..
Δεν έχω σκοπό να της δώσω κανένα φάρμακο απλά αν δεν βρώ άκρη, θα την πάω μια επίσκεψη στον γιατρό..

Άλλη μια φωτο..

----------


## Selini-Alex

Άλλη μια με ζουμ..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καταρχάς Σελήνη πανέμορφα τα μωρά σου !
τΟ αρσενικό με τόσο λαμπερό και έντονο μπλέ , το λατρεύω , και η θηλυκιά σου με τρομερό χρώμα και μάλλον ναζιάρα!!!!
Δεν νομίζω να είναι ακάρεα απλά μάλλον πως είναι από τον τραυματισμό ...
Πολύ μπλέ είναι το χαλινό της ... οπότε μάλλον έχει κατι ορμονικό !!!
Μην ανησυχείς , όλα θα πάνε καλά...

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Καταρχάς Σελήνη πανέμορφα τα μωρά σου !
> τΟ αρσενικό με τόσο λαμπερό και έντονο μπλέ , το λατρεύω , και η θηλυκιά σου με τρομερό χρώμα και μάλλον ναζιάρα!!!!
> Δεν νομίζω να είναι ακάρεα απλά μάλλον πως είναι από τον τραυματισμό ...
> Πολύ μπλέ είναι το χαλινό της ... οπότε μάλλον έχει κατι ορμονικό !!!
> Μην ανησυχείς , όλα θα πάνε καλά...


Γειά σου Μάριε..

Ωωω ευχαριστούμε για το κοπλιμέντο  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065: ..

Αν είναι ορμονικό, εκτός του να μπαίνει σε αναπαραγωγική φάση, μπορεί να είναι και κάτι αρνητικό.?

----------


## serafeim

Δεν ξεεω αν μπαινει η αν βγαινει παντως η φαση της ειναι αναπαραγωγικης φυσεως!!! Ο χαλινος στα θυληκα ετσι ειναι λιγο τραχυς... Θελω και αυριο φωτογραφια!!!

Ειναι σημαντικο να μηδενισουμε τον φοβο για κατι αρνητικο που λες...

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8160 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## xrisam

Οντως είναι πολύ ομορφα και το κοριτσακι ασχετα απο τα ρουθουνάκια της είναι μια κούκλα!

----------


## Selini-Alex

Γειά σας..

Λοιπόν σήμερα αρχίσαμε τις βιταμίνες και γενικά κάθε μέρα υπάρχει βελτίωση  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062: ..
Πιστεύω πως είμαστε σε καλή πορεία..


Ο χαλινός της σήμερα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα, άνοιξε και το ρουθουνάκι απλά είναι γαλάζιος άρα όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά μάλλον είναι ορμονικό τελικά..


Μια φωτο απο σήμερα






Σελήνη..

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Οντως είναι πολύ ομορφα και το κοριτσακι ασχετα απο τα ρουθουνάκια της είναι μια κούκλα!


Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ  :Happy:  :Happy: .. Είναι πολλή καλή και περιμένω πως και πως για τα πρώτα χαδάκια.. 

Άντε να αναρρώσει πλήρως να ανεβάσω και καμία πιο ευχάριστη φωτογραφία..

----------


## serafeim

Ειναι ευχαριστες φωτογραφιες!!! Χαιρομαι γι αυτην!! Μπραβο .. Πιθανοτατα να βγαινει απο αναπαραγωγικη φαση...

Και αυριο φωτογραφια τον χαλινο να τσεκαρουμε τελευταια φορα...


Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8160 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Ειναι ευχαριστες φωτογραφιες!!! Χαιρομαι γι αυτην!! Μπραβο .. Πιθανοτατα να βγαινει απο αναπαραγωγικη φαση...
> 
> Και αυριο φωτογραφια τον χαλινο να τσεκαρουμε τελευταια φορα...



Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Σεραφείμ, μου έφυγε ενα μεγάλο μέρος άγχους  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159: ..

Άυριο θα ανεβάσω άλλη μια "ευχάριστη" φωτογραφία..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πω πω βλέπω μετακόμισε και στο παλάτι της!
Πριν το χτύπημα τι χρώμα είχε ο χαλινος της?
Με το πόδι τελικά πως τα πάει?  Είχε τελικά τίποτα που φαινόταν σαν να μξν μπορεί να το κουμαντάρει? 
Πολύ ωραίο παπαγαλάκι!

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Πω πω βλέπω μετακόμισε και στο παλάτι της!
> Πριν το χτύπημα τι χρώμα είχε ο χαλινος της?
> Με το πόδι τελικά πως τα πάει?  Είχε τελικά τίποτα που φαινόταν σαν να μξν μπορεί να το κουμαντάρει? 
> Πολύ ωραίο παπαγαλάκι!


Γειά σου Μάριε..

Ναι, μετακομίσαμε..Την βοήθησε πολύ το κλουβί και δεν παιδεύεται πια στο πέταγμα και στο σκαρφάλωμα  :Happy0045:  :Party0035: ..Το πόδι της δεν έχει τίποτα..
Η αστάθεια ήταν απο το χτύπημα στο κεφάλι και όσο πάει ελλατώνεται αρκετά..

Ο  χαλινός ήταν γαλαζωπός και τραχύς απ'όταν την πήραμε, αλλά ουσιαστικά  πριν λίγες μέρες έγινε αρκετά τραχύς,έκλεισε το ένα ρουθουνάκι 
και αναρωτηθήκαμε μήπως και είναι ακάρεα..

----------


## Selini-Alex

Καλησπέρα..

Και μία φωτογραφία του χαλινού της απο σήμερα..



Ελπίζω τα νέα να είναι καλά..


Σελήνη..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλησπέρα Σεληνη,
Τι να σου βρε Σελήνη όλα τα κακά σε αυτή θα τύχουν? 
Απο όσο είδα δεν νομίζω για ακαρεα ... Απλά μάλλον είναι απο το χτύπημα! 
Το χαλινο της τι χρώμα είχε πριν το χτύπημα?

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Καλησπέρα Σεληνη,
> Τι να σου βρε Σελήνη όλα τα κακά σε αυτή θα τύχουν? 
> Απο όσο είδα δεν νομίζω για ακαρεα ... Απλά μάλλον είναι απο το χτύπημα! 
> Το χαλινο της τι χρώμα είχε πριν το χτύπημα?


Έλα ντε, πότε θα ηρεμήσει αυτό το κορίτσι..?...

Δεν θα σου απαντήσω με 100% σιγουριά, γιατί χτύπησε την 2η μέρα που την πήραμε αλλά νομίζω πως ήταν ελαφρύ γαλάζιο και τότε και τραχύ..
Μπορεί να είναι και απο το χτύπημα όμως, να μελάνιασε..

----------


## serafeim

Λοιπον...
Ειναι μια χαρα... Λαμπη και υγειεστατη... Μπραβο απο μενα... Εκτρεφω χρονια μπατζι και ετσι πρεπει ναι μην φοβασαι δεν εχει κατι απλα βγηκε απο αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος!!!

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8160 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Λοιπον...
> Ειναι μια χαρα... Λαμπη και υγειεστατη... Μπραβο απο μενα... Εκτρεφω χρονια μπατζι και ετσι πρεπει ναι μην φοβασαι δεν εχει κατι απλα βγηκε απο αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος!!!


 :Party0024:  :Party0011:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 

Επιτέλους ηρέμησα..Άρα όλα καλά και θα το ξέρω την επόμενη φορά..Χίλια ευχαριστώ..

Εκτρέφεις Budgie ε.?Πρέπει να είναι ωραία εμπειρία..

----------


## serafeim

Εμπειρια χομπυ αγαπη...

Οπως θες πες το  :winky: 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8160 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Εμπειρια χομπυ αγαπη...
> 
> Οπως θες πες το



Το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι γίνεται με αγάπη...Μπράβο..

Έυχομαι υγεία σε όλες τις ψυχούλες μας..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κανόνισε τώρα να μας ξεχάσεις ... θέλω και άλλες φωτογραφίες !!!!
 ::  ::

----------


## Selini-Alex

> Κανόνισε τώρα να μας ξεχάσεις ... θέλω και άλλες φωτογραφίες !!!!



χα χα χα, εννοείται πως οχι..Απλά ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί να ανεβάσω ξανά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα  :wink:  :wink: ..

----------

